# ¿como funciona una antena whip?(así a grandes rasgos)



## sota_de_bastos (Nov 7, 2007)

hola, soy nuevo en esto de la radiofrecuencia, y ya así la primera duda que tengo es que no sé como trabajan las antenas. Tengo entendido que viene a ser como una especie de condensador con las placas muy separadas y una bobina, y de esa forma es como capta (o emite) las ondas electromagneticas. Pero para ser más concreto, en una antena tipo whip por ejemplo (las típicas negras que se utilizan en radiofrecuencia, que se dice que tienen polarización vertical etc etc) 

Cómo está compuesta? Tiene un condensador en el interior para captar las ondas electromagneticas? Y otra duda, capta las ondas en un punto o las capta en lo que es toda la antena? bueno quizás alguna pregunta sea una chorrada o quizá todas pero ya digo que todavía estoy me estoy iniciando.

1 saludo.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 7, 2007)

Una antena whip es como "medio dipolo".

Un dipolo entero tiene dos brazos, y su lóbulo de radiación tiene forma de 8 (o de infinito, según como la polaricemos en horizontal o vertical). Imagina que tienes un papel lleno de limaduras de hierro y pasas por debajo un imán con forma de barra y polo negativo y positivo. Las limaduras tomarán esa forma de "8" que te he dicho antes.

Una antena whip es la mitad de un dipolo, tiene un lóbulo de radiación toroidal. Si para el ejemplo de las limaduras de papel usaras otro tipo de imán (por ejemplo, el de un altavoz), las partículas de hierro se ordenarían en forma de círculo.

La antena whip suele usar la masa del receptor como polo negativo. Por ejemplo, una antena de una radio de coche: la antena se conecta solo al polo "positivo" (para entendernos) de la señal mientras que el resto del coche, al ser metálico, actúa como plano tierra. Dependiendo de en que parte del coche se ponga la antena obtendremos un tipo de lóbulo de radiación u otro.


----------



## sota_de_bastos (Nov 8, 2007)

excelente explicación! muchas gracias.

a ver si puedo profundizar en el tema un poco más: 

puesto que las ondas son señales analógicas (no digitales) tendremos que en lo que es la antena (que es el positivo) tenemos una tensión que la onda induce en la antena. Entonces, al ser la antena whip una varilla y la onda una señal analógica. para un instante determinado, ¿tendremos una tensión distinta en cada punto de la varilla de la antena(o no, o habrá la misma tensión en toda la varilla)? (teniendo en cuenta que la onda estaría siendo captada en una posición distinta en cada punto de la varilla, no sé si me explico)

un saludo! ;-)


----------



## sota_de_bastos (Nov 9, 2007)

bueno como veo que parece que está algo liada la pregunta, resumiendo:

¿cómo secapta la onda en una antena whip? Así por encima, a ver si alguien me puede dar alguna pista

1 saludo.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 9, 2007)

A ver. Si realmente no tienes "ni idea" ¿para que planteas preguntas tan raras? Te comento que eléctricamente y desde el punto físico, una antena "whip" funciona exactamente igual que cualquier otra antena. Si lo que querías es saber como funciona una antena, tendrías que haber planteado el título del hilo de otro modo, pienso yo.   

PD En el gran Google hay cientos de artículos que explican como funcionan las antenas.


----------

